# Knee wrap roller



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Anyone know where to get a decent hand crank type knee wrap roller from?

All i can find on line is the titan one that attaches to a drill, and i don't want that one


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

I think metal do a decent hand crank style one. Not sure how much it costs though.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.metal-europe.de/shop/index.php?cat=c30_Other-products.html

Its 250 euros though.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

F*ck that then haha

I only want a cheap 'portable' one, i'm sure i saw a handheld one somewhere


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

A friend of myn has one its pretty basic (and he's tight so won't have paid much) i'll ask him where he got it from and try and get back to you tomorrow if i find out.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

nice one cheers mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What's wrong with just using your hands?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Jesus Christ, for 250 you could hire an actual person to wrap them for you. Make it 300 and I'll do it naked.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

big said:


> Jesus Christ, for 250 you could hire an actual person to wrap them for you. Make it 300 and I'll do it naked.


I'll do it for £275.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

dmcc said:


> What's wrong with just using your hands?


x2, something to do while your standing around waiting for your next lift! lol


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> x2, something to do while your standing around waiting for your next lift! lol


I end up dripping with sweat and knackered just putting the bastards on, so if i can use a roller to make it that lil bit easier then i will lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Harry Sacks said:


> I end up dripping with sweat and knackered just putting the bastards on, so if i can use a roller to make it that lil bit easier then i will lol


Thats why you get a mate to do it! lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I honestly don't think a roller will make much difference mate unless it does the whole thing for you...


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

mate im going to knock up one for myself im want it to be similar to the metal one but with a screw up clamp on it so i can clamp it on the squat rack i reacon it wont cost more than £50 to make and shouldnt take longer than 2 or 3 hours so if the one i make my self is and good il do it of 70ish if u want. il let you know how i get on


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

With a roller can't you 'pre' stretch the wraps though before you actually wrap up? Making the wee muthas nice and 'snug'(lol) when you put them on!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> With a roller can't you 'pre' stretch the wraps though before you actually wrap up? Making the wee muthas nice and 'snug'(lol) when you put them on!


Yeah, thats the whole point of a roller

Wouldn't have phrased it 'nice and snug' though haha, when put on properly they hurt like a right motherfuker


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Harry Sacks said:


> Yeah, thats the whole point of a roller
> 
> Wouldn't have phrased it 'nice and snug' though haha, when put on properly they hurt like a right motherfuker


I was being polite:whistling: A very big man once told me if the wraps aren't making me cry then they are not tight enough:cool2: I've only made to a slight wimper though!!! I am aiming for full snot bubbles one day!


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

I found this. http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/knee-wraps/titan-tam-wrap-roller/prod_367.html


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Robbo90 said:


> I found this. http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/accessories/knee-wraps/titan-tam-wrap-roller/prod_367.html


They aren't very good mate


----------



## mickeyp (Jun 23, 2011)

hi there

a friend of mine has just started making them. check out his web page at

http://www.kneewraproller.co.uk

have to say they are well engineered and quality


----------

